# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  استخدام برنامه نویس C#‎.Net

## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.

شرکت مهندسی مهران رایانه در نظر دارد افرادی با شرایط زیر را استخدام نماید:

*نیازمندی های فنی :*- تسلط کافی بر زبان C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎.Net- تسلط کافی بر شی گرایی- تسلط کافی بر Design Patterns- آشنا با SQL Server- آشنا با طراحی و پیاده سازی Framework ها
*نیازمندی های عمومی :

**-* دارای روحیه تیمی
- علاقمند به مطالعه بر روی تکنولوژی های جدید
- آشنایی بر زبان انگلیسی
*ساعات کاری شرکت :*

روزهای شنبه الی چهارشنبه . ۸ صبح الی ۱۷
*محل شرکت :*

تهران - خیابان جمهوری - تقاطع کارگر
علاقمندان رزومه خود را به آدرس Hmdsadeghian@Hotmail.com ارسال نمایند.



باتشکر

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

دوستان ، 
اگر برای کار و تخصص خودتون ارزش قائل نیستید ، لطفا رزومه نفرستید. 
ما برای وقتمون ارزش قائلیم و اینقدر هم وقت اضافی نداریم بشینیم باهمه رزومه های ارسالی تماس گرفته و صحبت کنیم.
من گفتم رزومه ،
نگفتم که در قالب یک ایمیل دو خط بنویسید که چندین سال سابقه دارید. این سابقه کاملا مشخصه چطوریه/
وقتی به عنوان یک فرد حرفه ای ، هنوز نمیتونید یک رزومه ارسال کنید توقع نداشته باشید الان کارهای میلیونی هم بهتون پیشنهاد بشه.
لطفا در ارسال رزومه دقت کافی رو به خرج بدید.
رزومه هایی که موارد عمومی مثل غلط املایی درونش رعایت نشده اصلا ترتیب اثر داده نخواهد شد.

باتشکر

----------

